#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Saving Attachemnts to Folder

## morbdetro

I have a macro for my outlook that will search a folder and save the attached PDF. This works great but I am having issues adding a file name check. I will receive revisions of the attached files and based on the code below it will save over the top. I need to keep all revisions. I am hoping to have a message box pop up with "File name XYZ exits" and simply move on to the next item. Will somebody help me out with this?




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## brianlg

Is there a simple macro to change the default SAVE LOCATION? for attachments?
I do not have admin priveledges at work, so I cannot change registries 
All I want to do is change the default attachment save location to Desktop

----------

